# Ceo Forced From His Own Company After Uber Racial Slur



## Laela (Feb 11, 2020)

Another angry, controlling WM... gotta hit 'em where it hurts.


----------



## Peppermynt (Feb 11, 2020)

Love how the racist tried to make himself out to be the victim. They want to go back to a time when that kind of behavior didn’t result in them being exposed on social media and (partially - cause he rich) dethroned. And they will get even closer to that if Dump gets re-elected.


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 11, 2020)

Good!


----------



## Laela (Feb 12, 2020)

He got mad when he didn't his way..and that's not surprising but typical.
The surprising element to this story for me is how the company he'd founded handled the situation. But it could also be a strategy, since they smell a lawsuit coming..lol


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 12, 2020)

"so blown out of proportion"
"ruined my life"
"ruined my business


----------



## Daernyris (Feb 12, 2020)

I truly wonder do these people have a cognitive dissonance altered state.  Or is it that they are so use to winning, that when they don't.  They're confused to the point of delusion.


----------



## weaveadiva (Feb 12, 2020)

They blocked him from the app completely  Good stuff.


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 12, 2020)

Laela said:


> Another angry, controlling WM... gotta hit 'em where it hurts.



Why are people so insane and confrontational? He says he don't want you in his car cos you already acting crazy. Get out and call another car. 

He doesn't have to look at your stupid face anymore and you don't have to look at his front of ride face anymore. End of story. 

But you had to climb in the back and go all psycho. Really, people. How hard is it not to say the N word, uhn? Wypipo cray cray....


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2020)

^^ Exactly.... YM and their ilk think they're beyond reproach but can "correct " every one else. Their fave catchphrases:  "I can do what I want"... "I can say what I want".
I guess the Papa Johns fiasco didn't  mean a thing to this one. At this point only lawsuits will stem some of this atrocity.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 13, 2020)

Daernyris said:


> "so blown out of proportion"
> "ruined my life"
> "ruined my businessView attachment 455593 View attachment 455595 View attachment 455597



No:
YOU blew it out of proportion
YOU ruined your life
YOU ruined your business 

Have a nice day...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, I'm glad he had a dash cam.


----------



## Kanky (Feb 13, 2020)

That yt man thought he was going to call dude the n word and move on like it was no big deal.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2020)

Good for the driver...put on him blast as he should. I hope he gets a Payola and set his fam straight. Money talks bs walks.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2020)

Kanky said:


> That yt man thought he was going to call dude the n word and move on like it was no big deal.



That’s how they taught to think. Peep that this guy is not white American, he is German immigrant. You can tell by his accent. These white immigrants peeps the societal totem pole and act accordingly.


----------



## calm_delight (Feb 15, 2020)

I LOVE the way Mr. Clarke handled himself.  He showed amazing restraint and grace.  Perfect!


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2020)

calm_delight said:


> I LOVE the way Mr. Clarke handled himself.  He showed amazing restraint and grace.  Perfect!


Yes...he sure did. I am so proud of him.


----------



## LdyKamz (Feb 15, 2020)

larry3344 said:


> That’s how they taught to think. Peep that this guy is not white American, he is German immigrant. You can tell by his accent. These white immigrants peeps the societal totem pole and act accordingly.


That was my first thought too. White man is not even American but knew that he was somehow above this young black man.

He said he would call someone else and I think he for real expected the driver to beg him to get in like he needed his money and when he didn't, realizing he was only hurting himself, white man got in. That part was hilarious enough! But my confusion comes in when this white man thought he was going to ride in this black man's car and berate him while he gets driven around??? And he was so serious about it too. When black man said I don't think so white man's only retort is a racial slur. Typical.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2020)

LdyKamz said:


> That was my first thought too. White man is not even American but knew that he was somehow above this young black man.
> 
> He said he would call someone else and I think he for real expected the driver to beg him to get in like he needed his money and when he didn't, realizing he was only hurting himself, white man got in. That part was hilarious enough! But my confusion comes in when this white man thought he was going to ride in this black man's car and berate him while he gets driven around??? And he was so serious about it too. When black man said I don't think so white man's only retort is a racial slur. Typical.


You got it! White people hate when they are not a part of something, it hurts their ego. They like to us beg and lose all sense of dignity to get the crumbs and bones they care to throw at us. I love  how this man conducted himself. I showed my mom we just laughed at the tomfoolery.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Feb 15, 2020)

Driver needs to keep front door locked so riders cannot one door from the outside. 

I have my car programmed to only open driver door when I park.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Feb 17, 2020)

larry3344 said:


> That’s how they taught to think. Peep that this guy is not white American, he is German immigrant. You can tell by his accent. T*hese white immigrants peeps the societal totem pole and act accordingly.*




Not just White immigrants, all immigrants


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 24, 2020)

I don’t believe that most of these folks get fired when they show their true selves. I believe the company tells them “ok, take a few weeks off with pay until this dies down then you can come back, just remember don’t do that again in public”.

In this 45 era people are really emboldened to show their true colors and free to be who they really are.


----------

